# DC/NOVA Herf... Tomorrow (Thursday)



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

We've got a half dozen people so far but the more the merrier!:ss

Let me know if anyone is interested so we can take over enough space. (We will probably be in the "new" dart room.)

Where: Carpool In Ballston, VA. A bar with some pretty good BBQ, plus many pool tables and darts (and they have a cigar list with a 10 or so sticks). Website: www.gocarpool.com It is a two block walk from the Ballston Metro.

When: Thursday (Feb 15) 6:30-9ish or later.

Also, the bar is just a block away from Cigar Connection B & M. More details here.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

StogieGuy said:


> We've got a half dozen people so far but the more the merrier!:ss
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested so we can take over enough space. (We will probably be in the "new" dart room.)
> 
> ...


Mighty close to me, but on a Thursday? Yikes. I'll see if I can make it. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm interested, but I have this feeling I'm forgetting something tomorrow evening. I'm a maybe.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

i am a very good possibility. 
especially with the metro being near.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Just did some coordinating, and I should be able to make it unless it snows again!


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Just did some coordinating, and I should be able to make it unless it snows again!


It better stop snowing, people around here have zero idea how to drive when it is snowing. I'm gonna get killed!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

StogieGuy said:


> It better stop snowing, people around here have zero idea how to drive when it is snowing. I'm gonna get killed!


:r Don't even get me started...when people passed me going way too fast today, I was very tempted to run them off the road.:BS


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

So, I can go according to the wife. I hope I don't have to pay for it later.

I'm going to go home and eat first and then decide if I feel up to it. Hope to see some of you guys there if I make it.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey guys, just heard about this and hoping to join if I can get out of the salt mine early enough. Hope to see you there. If not, have a good one and please think of me in the future. I'm in Alexandria and work in downtown DC.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> So, I can go according to the wife. I hope I don't have to pay for it later.
> 
> I'm going to go home and eat first and then decide if I feel up to it. Hope to see some of you guys there if I make it.


awwww, you can eat when you get there!  I'll have to because I won't have time to do anything after work coming from Woodbridge!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> awwww, you can eat when you get there!  I'll have to because I won't have time to do anything after work coming from Woodbridge!


I would, but I'm on the last 3 days of a strict diet, so I must go home and prepare something. I'll probably show up tonight, probably around 7:30 or so. I should run tonight though, maybe I can do both. I do have tomorrow off. :ss


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I would, but I'm on the last 3 days of a strict diet, so I must go home and prepare something. I'll probably show up tonight, probably around 7:30 or so. I should run tonight though, maybe I can do both. I do have tomorrow off. :ss


Bummer about the diet... Carpool makes a pretty good BBQ sandwich.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

the website said parking can kind of be a beast on Thursday nights...I may try to get there a little early just to make sure my car doesn't get jacked!


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> the website said parking can kind of be a beast on Thursday nights...I may try to get there a little early just to make sure my car doesn't get jacked!


Their parking lot fills up quickly. However parking on the side streets is usually available around there if you don't mind walking a block or two.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

StogieGuy said:


> Their parking lot fills up quickly. However parking on the side streets is usually available around there if you don't mind walking a block or two.


Good to know...:ss


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry I missed this. I hope to join you all another time. Hope it was fun.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a great time last night with some great botls (and Greerzilla:r ). I swear, I could herf all night and all day at times! Patrick (StogieGuy) will be trying to do this on a regular basis, so maybe the bro's who missed last night will be able to take part next time. Thanks again for the invite Patrick. Don't forget to check out StogieGuys.com for some cool daily cigar info!

PS...someone remember to bring a camera next time!!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Doesnt let people under 21 in after 4 tho


----------

